# Gym thread



## Layzboy_6294 (May 12, 2008)

Hey,

Does anyone train at a gym? Why do you train? Do you go for cardio, weight training, etc? What supplements to you use if any? What are your goals and what would you like to achieve from the gym?

I go to the gym 3-4 times a week. Im currently weight training to put on more muscle and ill do cardio to tone abit when ive reached my goal weight which is 85kgs. 
Im currently 73kgs, 13% body fat, my body water is 52%. Ill post my routine, supplements, etc. when i get back from the gym.

Layzboy.


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 12, 2008)

Monday - Chest/Bi's
Wednesday - Legs/shoulders
Friday - Back/Tri's

Thats the general idea of my work out but, i change it up abit to keep my body guessing 

The supplements im currently taking are: BSN N.O. Xplode mixed with TOP Nutrition creatine and Max's Hydroxy Phase +. Ive tried alot of sups and so far this combination is working very well for me.


----------



## Adzo (May 12, 2008)

Not having a go as you say its working for you, but 13% body fat isn't really that much, why waste money on hydroxyphase?


----------



## Magpie (May 12, 2008)

I'm working on my right brachioradialis. I'm lifting a 500g weigh (slowly working it down to 125g before starting with another 500g) at least 6 times a day.


----------



## Tatelina (May 12, 2008)

How ironic. Your name is lazyboy but you still make it to the gym that often...


----------



## Tatelina (May 12, 2008)

Magpie said:


> I'm working on my right brachioradialis. I'm lifting a 500g weigh (slowly working it down to 125g before starting with another 500g) at least 6 times a day.



Yum!


----------



## mat.m (May 12, 2008)

Hey lazyboy,

If you want to get to your desired weight,I would suggest you get yourself a bulk protien powder unless you consume enough food during the course of the day.
I do weight training and cardio atleast 5 days per week and have been doing so since about august last year.
cardio usually 2-3 times aweek
weight training 2-3 days a week

Imo Creatine is a great suppliment to take.I have never taken any of those N O products ,but have had 2 training partners who have.One guy said it worked for him and one said it didn't.

Cheers Mat


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2008)

My wife goes to the gym every day, thats enough exercise for me.


----------



## reptile32 (May 12, 2008)

eat about 5 meals a day you have to get the calories up well over 7000 a day dont worry about the powders there a waste of time i trained as a body builder for 10 years i started at 75kg at the end i weighed 115kg


----------



## serpenttongue (May 12, 2008)

Throughout summer i go jogging every evening, usually jogging a distance of around 4km every night. As well as this i lift weights using my own gym equipment. No suppliments are taken, i just eat healthy food - 6 small meals a day ( i must confess that lately i've been slipping, but i'll get back on track).

My goal is just to be fit and lean.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 12, 2008)

I don't go to the gym but i have a gym set that my dad bought that has 5 features that i do about 3 times per week, trying to get to do it everyday but just can't dedicate that much time to it.

I do push-ups and sit ups every 2 nights aswell.


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 12, 2008)

Thats my long term goal, to be a lean, healthy 85kgs. Im doing ok so far so, i will keep doing what im doing. Also, i do try to eat ALOT of protein. Im using Hydroxy phase as im slowing building my weight w/o having the extra fat %.
Is anyone game enough to post pics of the results so far...?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 12, 2008)

i smashed the cadio and stuck to a low carb diet for about 8 weeks and sheded 15 kilos. lost the weight i wanted, now just trying to put some lean mass on my upper body. currently stopped all cardio and weight traing 4-5 times a week, just small intense sessions. got a good home gym setup with olympic free weights and a power tower.
supps im using are vapor, creabolan and horleys ice. gotten alot stronger,have had small gains in lean mass but i think ill change to awsome mass to help increase muscle gain.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 12, 2008)

not the best pics of me, but it shows you the differance before and after of my cardio program.


----------



## mrmikk (May 12, 2008)

Hi Lazyboy,

I have been weight training for quite a while now, although have had a break recently after I tore the tendon/ligament that holds my lower forearm muscle to the point of my elbow and had to have surgery to re-attach it. 

I really believe that supplements are a waste of money and I have had this confirmed by nutritionists, sports doctors and experienced weight trainers. The best thing you can do is adhere to a strict diet, count carbs/protein and calories and tailor the amounts to your goals and training program.

You can achieve very good gains by training this way. The only way guys build 'freakish' physiques is through illegal measures and I make it quite clear that I am not/do not condone these sort of illegal activities.

Good luck and stay healthy.


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 12, 2008)

*My exercise is riding to skewl and playing sport......lol.*
*Its a madd work out.*


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 12, 2008)

the side shots are agood laugh!


----------



## MrBredli (May 12, 2008)

I can lift a fork clean off the table.


----------



## Nikki. (May 12, 2008)

I train Monday ,Tuesday,Wednesday,Thursday,Friday,Saturday and Sunday 

My coach is the President of UTS Norths , and he's going to Bejiing .I may be 11 and the youngest in my squad but it doesnt bother me , some of my friends represtented Australia in Athletics .And someone i train with are racing at Bejing .

I at least go to the gym at least once a month as i dont want to wreck my body while i'm growing 
But i do lots of abb work and beach/hill sprints as our training .And thats how i get my Six pack yay!

Guys look out for Lachlan Renshaw! Hes one of the people going to Bejiing who trains on our track! 
I also traing with this lady , she went to Italy for athletics =]
And also Nick Brombley is our famous 400m racer ! He's and absolute machine! 




Nikki =]


----------



## reptile32 (May 12, 2008)

this is what happens when you stop training after ten years of training


----------



## mrmikk (May 12, 2008)

reptile32 said:


> this is what happens when you stop training after ten years of trainingView attachment 51990


 
Don't mean to be telling you how to suck eggs Reptile32, but muscle memory is a wonderful thing and you would find you would get back into shape pretty quickly again. You can tell you have trained in the past, you've still got the build there.


----------



## LucidSnake (May 12, 2008)

I do gym, but that's gymnastics!!


----------



## Nelly (May 12, 2008)

3 sessions a week with a personal trainer, 1 hour each. Jog 5km's when I get motivated... but that's all now.

I had to start doing something after leaving State League basketball... I was just packing on kg's.

Down to 87kg's now from 93kg's. I'm starting to develop some decent muscle now too but don't want to be too big... I'm 6' 4" and I think a huge chest and arms might come across a little intimidating.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 12, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> muscle memory is a wonderful thing


 
Yeah, ya gotta love muscle memory!


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 16, 2008)

Week 1:
Monday - Chest/Bi's
Wednesday - Legs/Shoulders
Friday - Back/Tri's

Week 2:
Monday - Chest/Legs
Wednesday - Tri's/Bi's
Friday - Back/Shoulders

Then i reserve it. Keeps the body guessing and growing.

Does anyone in Adelaide train? If so, what gym do you train at?


----------



## serpenttongue (May 16, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> Then i reserve it. Keeps the body guessing and growing.


 
I'm guessing you mean REVERSE it??


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 16, 2008)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> not the best pics of me, but it shows you the differance before and after of my cardio program.


That's not the same person, the guy on the left has more hair on his chest and is browner!! LOL
Sorry had to take the p*ss!
Good work Bud!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 16, 2008)

I have been told i have the body of a God.
Buddha!


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 16, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Don't mean to be telling you how to suck eggs Reptile32, but muscle memory is a wonderful thing and you would find you would get back into shape pretty quickly again. You can tell you have trained in the past, you've still got the build there.


I remember your avatar mrmikk, that was you wasn't it...lol Only remember it cause I like my weights!!!
Yeah, I agree, you can tell you used to train weights, get off the beers Bro...LOL
But it definately all depends on your muscle make-up, ie mesomorph or ectomorph.
I have trained with weights for many years and have trained with dudes that can't put on any descent size and others that can. Me personally, I have a mesomorph make-up and am lucky, but some guys train soo hard, eat well, waste their money on supps and still can't put on DESCENT size for the amount of work they put in...it's all genetics, although you can still look good and feel strong with weights. I will do them for the rest of my life, maybe cause i'm vein as well! lol
Do you know they train senior citizens do weights (albeit very light) in Retirement Villages now, because it's a method of helping the onslaught of osteoporosis, thickens the bones from load bearing exercise.
As i've got older and wiser and not a comp Body Builder trying to excentuate every muscle and fibre inmy body, the best all round program is to excercise the major muscle groups in your workout.
Do a search and research it, you'll be suprised...Isolating minor muscle groups is what the pro's do, because they have to...for the layman, not necessary and a waste of time, if your not posing in a comp.
Good luck...
Scott.
I like this thread, I probably know more about weight training then snakes...LOL


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 16, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> I train Monday ,Tuesday,Wednesday,Thursday,Friday,Saturday and Sunday
> 
> My coach is the President of UTS Norths , and he's going to Bejiing .I may be 11 and the youngest in my squad but it doesnt bother me , some of my friends represtented Australia in Athletics .And someone i train with are racing at Bejing .
> 
> ...


Well done Nikki, your correct, weights at an early (growing) age is detrimental to your health...weights are no good for growing bones! Resistance training is best for sure!!!
I've followed your path on APS NIkki and you are a smart young lady.
Keep us posted about your sporting accolades as well as your Bredli's and Beardies....
You must make your parents proud, except for all the time on the computer on APS...LOL It's all good though. 
Cheers
Scott


----------



## missllama (May 16, 2008)

I use to train in the gym at sasi in adel 5 nights a wk for a few yrs, now im just lazy and dont train at all


----------



## nutta (May 16, 2008)

i train 5 days a week 3 days a week boxing for cardio and 2 days a week weight training. ive lost 12kg in 9 weeks. i havnt trained this week cos i got a flu. at the moment im on duromine, magnesium, multivitamins, celery/juniper and fish oil caps


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 16, 2008)

nutta said:


> i train 5 days a week 3 days a week boxing for cardio and 2 days a week weight training. ive lost 12kg in 9 weeks. i havnt trained this week cos i got a flu. at the moment im on duromine, magnesium, multivitamins, celery/juniper and fish oil caps


"Duromine" ??? who prescribes you that?


----------



## amazonian (May 16, 2008)

I train with Al Queda :lol:


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 16, 2008)

No offence intended and thinking about your well being, are you a big person, cause Duromine prescribed over long periods is not good, honestly! If your under 100Kg's you shouldn't take it!
Heads up, it works, but after prolonged use has side effects! Be careful please.. It's not good for your heart, especially when boxing, IMO boxing is one of the BEST Cardio workouts you'll get...
I train MA, read my previous posts, I can hook you up in Sydney if you want?

Cheers
scott


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 16, 2008)

i sometimes run to catch the bus! does that count?


----------



## mrmikk (May 16, 2008)

Southside Morelia said:


> I remember your avatar mrmikk, that was you wasn't it...lol Only remember it cause I like my weights!!!


HI SM, Unfortunately no, it wasn't me, would like it to be but I have to say no.

You're spot on about training major muscle groups. There are so many articles telling amateurs why they shouldn't following the training regimes of the pros. These guys are, as you say, striving for every little bit of extra definition they can get. On top of that the pros you see in the muscle mags are taking in a little more than lots of calories to get to that level. So those training regimes simply won't work for your average Joe.

My advice, well not mine solely is for young guys wanting to bulk up is do exercises like heavy squats, heavy bench press, bicep curls, shoulder presses and the like. Make sure you are eating plenty of good, clean calories and get plenty of rest after training sessions and keep the cardio to a minimum if you are trying to add weight and have the body type that finds it difficult to bulk up, the ectomorph.

If you are new to weight training, get some good advice and do your weight training with correct form, otherwise forget it altogether. I have seen so many young guys at the gym trying to impress each other by using dumb bells they can hardly lift and doing what they think are bicep curls but are really just a recipe for injury.

Finally, train for the long term and keep away from the bad stuff it just isn't worth the 'five minutes of fame' to then have a stroke, aneurism, kidney or liver failure and belive me it happens more than you think.


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 16, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> HI SM, Unfortunately no, it wasn't me, would like it to be but I have to say no.
> 
> You're spot on about training major muscle groups. There are so many articles telling amateurs why they shouldn't following the training regimes of the pros. These guys are, as you say, striving for every little bit of extra definition they can get. On top of that the pros you see in the muscle mags are taking in a little more than lots of calories to get to that level. So those training regimes simply won't work for your average Joe.
> 
> ...


I was geeing you up Bud, I knew it wasn't you, otherwise your a freak, like the "man who's biceps exploded", did you ever see that doco on pay TV? Amazing!!!!
Another, caught up in taking the gear and losing all concept of what he was originally trying to achieve.
Yeah, wise words mrmikk, you obviously know your stuff too, your 100% correct! Keep away from the **** as it will do exactly like you say....Also do as mrmikk says..correct execution in your training is the key, no point swinging to lift that barbell curl...lol Trying to lift, pull down or whatever, over what you are capable of doing correctly and with the correct form, is a recipe for injury and no gains.
And again to steroids and other chemical aids, the internal damages.....as above + enlarged heart to add to the list above.
It's good to hear the right advice!
Cheers
Scott


----------



## Adzo (May 17, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> If you are new to weight training, get some good advice and do your weight training with correct form, otherwise forget it altogether. I have seen so many young guys at the gym trying to impress each other by using dumb bells they can hardly lift and doing what they think are bicep curls but are really just a recipe for injury.


Like this?
[video=youtube;htbQ9UdbABw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htbQ9UdbABw[/video]
My bro is a personal trainer. He gives me some good advice and exercises to do. I usually train 5 times a week.
1. Deadlifts, squats, bench and seated row. All high intensity 10 rep sets and put the weight up each set. try for 10 sets.
2. Arms.
rest
3. Legs. Heavy deadlifts.
4. Chest.
5. Back
rest


----------



## mrmikk (May 17, 2008)

I cringed watching that.

Does he have a hate-on for his lower back, what a sure fire way to ruin it.

That is NOT how you do a deadlife kiddies!


----------



## jessb (May 17, 2008)

Magpie said:


> I'm working on my right brachioradialis. I'm lifting a 500g weigh (slowly working it down to 125g before starting with another 500g) at least 6 times a day.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Adzo (May 17, 2008)

Me too. 
Sad thing is there is always at least one in every gym, and those next to useless Fitness First generic P.T.'s and gym instructors wont help or give out advice unless you pay them. Just sit back and watch the potential client for the attached Physio clinic.


----------



## mrmikk (May 17, 2008)

Adzo said:


> Me too.
> Sad thing is there is always at least one in every gym, and those next to useless Fitness First generic P.T.'s and gym instructors wont help or give out advice unless you pay them. Just sit back and watch the potential client for the attached Physio clinic.


 
Yeah exactly, that's until a client sues them for not exercising reasonable care, which is bound to happen.

Have a look at Ronnie Coleman in action in this vid. If this doesn't inspire you to hit the gym, well nothing will.

[video=youtube;ljr8JjsylPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljr8JjsylPc[/video]


----------



## Adzo (May 17, 2008)

Haven't watched all the vid yet but will tonight. On dial up.
(His 90kg d.b. press is pretty impressive, makes my 42.5 look like child's play.)
Ronnie is good but he drinks HGH like you or I do water. You can't expect yourself to be like that without dedicating you life to the gym and use of outside help.
This is a decent site for advice. I don't agree with everything he writes(use of steroids and other drugs) but he has some good points. 
http://www.biologiclabs.com/advice/results.asp


----------



## KWKW (May 17, 2008)

train in the VIS GYM 5 times a week generally but had a op last month so been off awhile start back monday 

as for suppliments take whatever they VIS give me as its free but in saying that i like to go afew weeks with no suppliments every now and then to ajust my body and starve it so as to shock the muscles.


----------



## Pythonking (May 17, 2008)

JasonL said:


> My wife goes to the gym every day, thats enough exercise for me.


 
haha love it keep up the good work jas


----------



## Nikki. (May 17, 2008)

Thanks so so much Southside Morelia!!


----------



## hugsta (May 17, 2008)

Used to be quite fit once upon a time.....LOL. I used train 5 nights a week kickboxing and prior to that spent a couple of years playing ice hockey, but I received a few injuries and gave it all up. I have now gone back to the gym 6 days a week with a personal trainer for 3 of them. Mainly just cardio as weight loss is my priority at this point in time. I have managed to lose around 16kg and want to lose another 10. This should put me around the 105kg mark which I would be happy with and then I will get stuck into a bit more weights.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## mrmikk (May 17, 2008)

Adzo said:


> Ronnie is good but he drinks HGH like you or I do water. You can't expect yourself to be like that without dedicating you life to the gym and use of outside help.


 
I have no doubt, you don't get freaky huge like that by drinking a protein shake each day lolol.

Having said that though, Ronnie has one of the most awesome physiques I have ever seen. There was another guy a while back, who didn't train for definition, just sheer bulk, his name is Vic Richards, he is incredible.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 17, 2008)

this is a good site.http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/index.html


----------

